# Testosterone Enthanate and Sustanon



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

From what I was told that Sustanon has 1 more test than the test enthanate therefore is better.  What is your opinions on that.

Also, there going to take it stand alone and not stacked.  Is it worthless and if it isn't how much does one need to take for it to be effective and how often?

Reason for stand alone is due to lack of $$ .


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually sust has THREE more esters than enathate alone.  More esters does not mean better.  I prefer single esters(prop, cyp, enathate, heptylate, etc).  Sus is over rated and too damn hard to keep steady blood levels.  500-700 mg wk should be enough for stand along.  If money is an issue, brew up some fina.  Great stack.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

Test is test, but I would rather have one predictable ester than 4 of them all peaking at different times. Once the ester is removed its all testosterone, no difference.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks guys.  I knew I was screwed up somewhere.  But in a nutshell, that's what some were saying and that's what I thought.  Just screwed up on the elements?

What about the water retention?  doesn't Sus hold more than the usual or am I mistaking that for Equipose?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

I never noticed a difference between prop/sustanon/enan/cypionate, I dont pull in much water period. I do use anti-a now though through all my cycles, but use of it should be light as it will raise LDL and lower HDL. I saw one persons LDL somewhere in the 2000 range and HDL almost non-existent, they were something like 245@5% competition ready but waiting for a heart attack.


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh shit!!!  Damn... well, at one time, I wanted all that but luckliy have reconsidered.  I know if done properly, results are great and it's low risk butsurely better than a borderline heart attack, organ deficiencies etc.  

Thanks Mudge for the info!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

I tend to bloat up more on cyp, enanthate, prop in that order.  Prop requires more frequent injections too.  So taht is something to consider.


----------



## jeb (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm in my 7th week of enathate at 500mg/week and I just felt the kick this week, why does it take that long to kick in??? when I did my sust. I felt it like in the 2-3 week how weird, i've heard that enathate will kick around week 4-5


----------



## LAM (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jeb *_
> I'm in my 7th week of enathate at 500mg/week and I just felt the kick this week, why does it take that long to kick in??? when I did my sust. I felt it like in the 2-3 week how weird, i've heard that enathate will kick around week 4-5



where is the enanthate from ?


----------



## jeb (Apr 28, 2004)

pl


----------



## Mudge (Apr 28, 2004)

I've pretty much decided I wont use enan or cyp unless I'm going to sit out a long cycle, I like prop a lot more. I am doing EOD shots right now instead of ED and I dont mind that, the ED though gets tiring.

With no dietary change my arms were up 1/8th on I believe the second day in. 25mg dbol daily.


----------



## jeb (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Mudge I think I'm changing to prop 500wk only for a 10 weeker next cycle, I wouldn't mind eod shots right now i get two every week of 250mg and it's painless with my enathate, it took until 7 week to feel it, I really like it Mudge but I would like to try with prop because now I know what it feels to wait almost 7 week to feel it. well that's how "I" reacted to it. some would take even 5 wks.


----------



## jeb (Apr 29, 2004)

?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 29, 2004)

150 EOD is 525, not sure why you put a question mark as you did not ask a question


----------



## jeb (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 150 EOD is 525, not sure why you put a question mark as you did not ask a question




LOL! man you're right, you don't miss even one bro.LOL I thought about it but I didn't wrote it. damn. sorry!


----------

